
Ask HN: Does your company renew option grants after initial ones vest? - equity-q-1212
Just hit four years at a startup and was expecting to receive another options grant to replace my now completed grant, but was disappointed to see it doesn&#x27;t work that way. What does your company&#x2F;startup do once your initial option&#x27;s grant is complete?
======
mtmail
Mine stopped after 4 years. 20 employees, Europe. New hires for senior
positions preferred clear bonus structure while new hires for junior positions
hardly understood stock option legal documents. The company was running
profitable, there was no exponential growing or projects/pivots planed,
company valuation wasn't expected to double and there was no clear exit path.
In my opinion it was a good decision to switch from options to bonus
payments/goals.

